# كيفيه عمل فهرس لمواضيع منتدى العماره ( نرجو مشاركه الاعضاء )



## mohamed aseer (21 يوليو 2006)

اليكم طريقه تعتمد على تعاون الاعضاء لعمل فهرس يضم مواضيع منتدى العماره والتخطيط

و تم مناقشه الفكره فى هذا الرابط من قبل :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21726

نرجو من الاعضاء التعاون لتنفيذ الفكره
و بمشيئه الله يتم تنفيذها يوم الاحد القادم اذا وصل عدد المشاركين الى عشره اعضاء كحد ادنى

و اليكم الملف الاول يحوى شرح مفصل لتنفيذ الفكره

و الثانى يحوى ملف به التصنيفات للفهرس ، و التى يضع بها الاعضاء اسماء المواضيع و يرسلونها مره اخرى عبر هذا الموضوع 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كيف حالك محمد اسير 

يارب تكون اتوفقت فى مشروعك ان شاء الله :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :14: :13: :12: 

على العموم انا معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يوليو 2006)

ازيك يا رغده ؟ عامله ايه ؟
انا الحمد لله سلمت المشروع ، و مستنى النتيجه ، دعواتك .
و الله انا سعيد باستمرارك معانا جدا
و ان شاء الله هانبتدى التنفيذ بكره عشان نكسب وقت ، ان شاء الله هاخد انا اول عشر صفحات ، و انتى تاخدى تانى عشر صفحات ، و كل لما حد يشترك ياخد عشر صفحات ، عشان نكسب وقت .
جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حساناتك .


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء الله هابتدى اشتغل من انهارده و هاخد اول عشر صفحات، و بعد انتهائى من تصنيفهم هارسلهم فى هذا الموضوع ليكون واضح للجميع صوره الفهرس

بالنسبه لكى يا رغده انتى هاتاخدى من صفحه 11 الى صفحه 20 و ده رابط لاول صفحه انتى مختصه بيها .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=11&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1

طبعا عرض المواضيع بالترتيب الابجدى و ليس بوقت اخر مشاركه
عشان تظل المواضيع فى مكانها بلا تغيير


ارفقت فى هذا الرد ملف الشرح مره اخرى بدون ضغط فى حاله حدوث خطأ فى تنزيله و هو مضغوط​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا والله بالاخ محمد اسير

حياك الله بعد غيبه.... كنا في انتظارك ... على العموم انا من 21 الى 30 اذا سمحت لي او تعطيني نصيبي من صفحات التصنيف والفهرسة

مبروك تسليم المشروع وبالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يوليو 2006)

اهلا بك اخى صالح
و هذا رابط الصفحه رقم 21
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=21&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1

جزاك الله كل خير 
و اعتذر عن تأخرى مره أخرى و عن كتابتى باللهجه العاميه

ملحوظه متكرره لجميع المشاركين
عرض المواضيع تبعا للترتيب الابجدى لاسم الموضوع و ليس تبعا لاخر مشاركه


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

انا بدأت فى التقسيم و شغالة فيه 

ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله و ينضم لنا اعضاء اخريين

بس ممكن اقترح حاجة بسيطة فى التصنيف و التقسيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:80: 

هل ممكن اضافة بعض التصنيفات الاخرى للمواضيع اعتقد انها هامة ...... مثلا:

الهياكل و المواد الانشائية
التخطيط العمرانى
اجتماعيات
انا فى انتظار الرد و هل اضيف هذه الاقسام للتصنيف ام لا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (22 يوليو 2006)

يارب نسمع ابار حلوة اوى عن تيجتك و المشروع قريب ان شاء الله:12: :77: :12: :77: :77: 

انا فى انتظار التيجة و بعدها ان شاء الله حاول تضع مشروعك للاستفادة    

بالتوفيق و ربنا معاك ان شاء الله. :77:


----------



## brightarch (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة 
وانا معاكم ومنتظرة نصيبي من الصفحات
وفقنا ووفقكم الله الى خدمة هذه المنتدى....


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخت brightarch
و اليكى نصيبك من صفحه 31 الى صفحه 40 ، و اليكى رابط صفحه 31
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=31&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1
خلى بالك ان التصنيف تبعا لعنوان الموضوع مش تبعا لاخر ميعاد مشاركه

جزاك الله خيرا و شدى حيلك معانا


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يوليو 2006)

انا حبيت ارد عليكى لوحدك يا رغده
انا سعيد بكى جدا و وجودك معايا انتى و الاخ ابو صالح
انتو بس اللى مستمرين معايا لحد دلوقتى

هوا بس فيه مشكله بسيطه فى تصنيفك
هوا رائع جدا ، بس انا كنت تركت فتره طوييييييييييله جدا للمقترحات مثل هذه ، و لو كنتى قلتى كده من الاول كنت عملت حسابى
المشكله انى انتهيت من اول خمس صفحات تبعا للتصنيف اللى ارسلته ، بالتالى كده هايكون فيه مواضيع ضاعت منى
كان نفسى اضع تصنيفاتك ديه معانا ، خصوصا انى لاقيت مواضيع كتير خاصه بتصنيفاتك ديه

عموما ملحوقه بعد ما نخلص ممكن نعمل التصنيفات الجديده ، و هاتبقى مهمتى سيبيها عليا باذن الله

شدى حيلك انتى بس و خلصى و هانضعه فى الاخر

بالنسبه لمشروعى
المشكله ان اظهاره كله بالكامل تم يدويا ، و ليس عندى له على الكمبيوتر سوى الرسومات اتوكاد فقط لا غير

عموما ده رابط تحميل المجسم كاد ، ( لو جهازك يستحمل ممكن تشغليه على جهازك)
http://www.uploading.com/?get=WCI7Y1TW

هوا مشروع منتجع سياحى
و شرحه يطول ، وربنا يسهل اعرف ارسله


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اوى على ردك محمد اسير

و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا فى باقى التقسيم :77:  :77:


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (23 يوليو 2006)

محمد انا معاك اسفة على التاخير ابعتلى الجزء بتاعى


----------



## mohamed aseer (23 يوليو 2006)

ازيك يا مى ، عامله ايه ؟
اتفضلى ادى نصيبك من صفحه 41 الى صفحه 50
و ده رابط صفحه 41
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=41&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1
شدى حيلك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soso2006 (24 يوليو 2006)

انا اسفة اوى اوى للتاخير انا معكم ان شاء الله ، ابعتلى نصيبى (وما فى مشكلة يكون الضعف كما وعدت من قبل) ....


----------



## soso2006 (24 يوليو 2006)

انا بدات من 51 كويس كدة ؟؟


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اية الاخبار معاكم

ازيك محمد اسير 

انا خلصت الجزء بتاعى خلاص الحمد لله:77: 

من صفحة 11 : 20


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (24 يوليو 2006)

لو فى اى تعديل اعمله قولى و انا اعمله ان شاء الله 

يارب يكون كل حاجة فى مكانها الصحيح ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يوليو 2006)

ازيك يا سوسو ، كنت هازعل اوى لو ماكنتيش معانا ، و تمام زى ماقلتى ابدئى من صفحه 51 الى صفحه 60
و ده رابط صفحه 51 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=51&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1
خلى بالك ان الترتيب تبعا لعنوان الموضوع و ليس تبعا لاخر ميعاد مشاركه
شدى حيلك و جزاك الله خيرا

اما انتى يا رغده ، ما شاء الله ايه النشاط ده كله
تسلم ايديكى اللى عملت الملف ده ، بس كان ليا تعليق بسيط
مواضيع طلب فيها احد الاعضاء معلومات عن معمارى او اتجاه معمارى ، و الاعضاء الاخرين قدموا معلومات كافيه ، فى هذه الحاله توضع تحت تصنيف طلبات الاعضاء ايضا ، لان الموضوع كان طلب من احد الاعضاء 
لكن طبعا مافيش مشكله نهائيا التعديل بسيييييييييييط جدا ، و ان شاء الله اقوم به
انا بس حبيت الفت نظر المتطوعين معانا 
تسلم ايدك مره تانيه و جزاك الله كل خير 

ها فين باقى المشتركين؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يوليو 2006)

نسيت اقولك مبروك يا سوسو على الامتياز
و انتى يا رغده انا لسه ماعرفتش انتى جبتى ايه فى مشروعك؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يوليو 2006)

و ده الفهرس من صفحه واحد الى صفحه عشره
ها فين باقى الناس؟
لازم ننتهى من عمله سريعا يا شباب عشان المواضيع الجديده ماتضيعش
لو اخدتوا تلات صفحات فى كل مره ، التلات صفحات يخلصوا منك فى ساعه اذا كنت بطييييييييييييييييييييييئ جدا ، انا كنت بانتهى من الخمس صفحات فى اقل من ساعه واحده
و على تلات مرات تكونوا خلصتوا ، شدوا حيلكوا


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد ان جهازى يحتاج الى صيانه بعد العمليات الانتحاريه الى قام بها فى مشروعى
ساغيب بضعه ايام حتى تنتهى الصيانه
اتمنى عند عودتى ان اجد الاعضاء الذين معنا جزاهم الله خير انتهوا من عملهم

و فى حاله ظهور اعضاء جدد اليكم التوزيعات لباقى الصفحات
على كل من يسجل معنا ان يذكر ما هى الصفحات التى سيأخذها

من صفحه 61 الى صفحه 70 ، رابط صفحه 61 هو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=61&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1

من صفحه 71 الى صفحه 80 ، رابط صفحه 71 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=71&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1

من صفحه 81 الى صفحه 90 ، رابط صفحه 81 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=81&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1

من صفحه 91 الى صفحه 100 ، رابط صفحه 91 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=91&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1


من صفحه 101 الى النهايه ( فى حاله ان احد الاعضاء انتهى من عمله و حب ياخد زياده) ، رابط صفحه 101 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=101&pp=35&sort=title&order=desc&daysprune=-1



ملحوظه متكرره : ترتيب الموضوعات تبعا لعنوان الموضوع و ليس تبعا لزمن اخر مشاركه
ارجو الانتباه من الاعضاء


ارجو الا يضيع مجهود كل من اجتهد فى هذا الموضوع سدى
جزانا الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 يوليو 2006)

نسيت اقول
لجميع الاعضاء المشتركين معانا 
مجموعه كتب الكترونيه عن بعض المعمارين هديه من المنتدى


----------



## soso2006 (24 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك يا محمد ويارب نطمن عليك فى المشروع انت كمان ...


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك اخي محمد اسير ... وجهود مشكورة


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بعد اذنكوا انا هاخد جزء كمان علشان نخلص بس هاخد اخر صفحات من ص 91 الى الاخر و ان شاء الله هاخلصهم و اقولكوا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على سؤالك على نتيجتى فى المشروع محمد اسير 

انا الحمد لله تقدير المشروع جيد جدا

و ان شاء الله قريب هانزله على المنتدى و ابقى قولى رأيك فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## brightarch (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انتهيت من فهرس الصفحات من 31-40
وسأخذ الصفحات من 61-70


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (26 يوليو 2006)

:77: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اية ياشباب ماحدش ناوى يكمل معانا 

دة خلاص مش فاضل كتير:15: 

مطلوب شخصين كمان معانا

يعنى مش باقى غير جزئين فقطو هما:

من صفحه 71 الى صفحه 80 ، رابط صفحه 71 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=71&pp=35&sort=title&ord er=desc&daysprune=-1

من صفحه 81 الى صفحه 90 ، رابط صفحه 81 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=81&pp=35&sort=title&ord er=desc&daysprune=-1


:77: :77: :63: :63: :77: :55:


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يوليو 2006)

كان نفسى اشتغل معاكم لكن المشروع مش مخلينى اقدر اركز فى اى حاجة غيره


----------



## brightarch (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لي انتهيت من فهرس الصفحات 61_70
ولكن اين بقيه الاعضاء:82: :82: :82: ( في فترة سبات !!!!!!)


----------



## soso2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

مشاهدة المرفق TASNEEF_SARA.doc

يا شباب هذا نصيبى من صفحة 51 : 60 واعذرونى على انشغالى فلن استطيع ان اخذ كمية اخرى ( معلش مشغولة بجد  )


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (28 يوليو 2006)

يا جماعة انا اسفة على التاخير انا شغالة وباذن الله هابعت شغلى قريب


----------



## cad for all (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اولا
اود جدا ان اشارك معكم في هذا الفهرس
واريد من الأخوه الأعضاء ان يعطوني فكره عن كيفيه العمل وشكرا 

ارجو قبول مشاركتي اخوكم علي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ كاد للجميع

مشكور لاهتمامك ... وهذه صفحاتك
من صفحه 71 الى صفحه 80 ، رابط صفحه 71 هو :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=71&pp=35&sort=title&ord er=desc&daysprune=-1

كل ما عليك تصنيف المواضيع ووضعها في ملف وورد مثل ما عمل الزملاء .. والمواضيع الرئيسية موجوده في تصنيف الاخوة الزملاء

وبارك الله في جهد الجميع


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

انا لحمد لله خلصت الجزء التانى لى:77: 

من ص 91 : 104

يارب عضو اخر يقوم بالجزء الباقى. ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين, brightarch,soso2006, ra_sh_1984 يعطيكم العافية

جهد مشكور ... وانا ان شاء الله في طريقي للانتهاء من الجزء المنوط بي


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك ابو صالح. 

اين باقى الاعضاء    

باقى جزء واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (31 يوليو 2006)

اوك
سوف اقوم بفهرس الجزء الباقى من ص 81 : 90 ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (31 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزاكي بالخير رشا

شكرا لكي على تعاونك ومبادراتك ... بالتوفيق


----------



## soso2006 (1 أغسطس 2006)

غدة ربنا يديكى العافية ....... انتى باين عليكى فاضية خاااااااااااالص .....  ماشاء الله ..


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (1 أغسطس 2006)

يعنى اعمل اية ياسوسو ماحنا خلصنا و مافيش حاجة نعملها خالص.

فاضية فاضية يعنى:86: :68: :68: :19:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا الحمد لله خلصت الجزء الاخير من ص 81 : 90

و بعد اذنكم انا ضيفت قسم اخر و هو ( المسابقات )

لانى وجدته فرع هام و ارجو اهتمام الاعضاء به و تزويده بالمواضيع الجديدة دائما و نضيف فيه كل مايخص المسابقات المعمارية الجديدة من اعلانات عنها او مشاركات لاحد العضاء باى مسابقة.





يارب ننتهى من هذا الموضوع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيكي العافية
ما شاء الله تبارك الله، عيني عليكي بارده ... انا لسه في اول صفحة وانت ما شاء الله عليكي خلصت 40 صفحه.
هذه الامثله التي يقتدى بها


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ابو صالح

والله انا بس علشان فاضية مش اكتر:86: :63:

انت بس اللى ممكن تكون مشغول شوية .. ........ ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 أغسطس 2006)

الصراحه انا مش مصدق
ما شاء الله كلكوا بذلتوا مجهود رئع

و شكر خاص لرغده عملت مجهود خرافه 
تسلم ايديكى و جزاك الله كل خير ، حقيقى مجهود رائع منك ، انتى سيبتى بصمه كبيره اوى ليكى فى الفهرس
و عايز برده اشكر brightarch
حقيقى مجهود ممتااااااااااااز تسلم ايديكى

حقيقى يا جماعه انتوا روعه و عندكو حماس كبير تستحقوا بيه تبقوا قاده فى اعمالكم
ربنا يوفقكوا فى حياتكوا كلها ان شاء الله

فى انتظار الباقى للانتهاء من الفهرس
اخ ابو صالح و اخت مى شدوا حيلكوا

اعذرونى يا اخوانى على تأخرى فى الرد انا لسه راجع من السفر حالاااااااااا ، اتمنى الانتهاء سريعا من باقى الصفحات قبل ان انشغل .


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اوى محمد اسير على الكلام الجميل دة  

و ان شاء الله تهى من الفهرس قريبا.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء...

بصراحه انا خجلان من نفسي كثير ... فلم انهي سوى ثلاث صفحات من اصل عشرة حتى الان .. وانا مشغول جدا جدا الفتره هذه اسأل الله العون للجميع
اعتقد انني سوف انتهي من الجزء المناط لي على اقل تقدير خلال عشرة ايام ... فأتأسف لذلك ولكن ظروفي اليومين هذه مضغوطه جدا


الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي محمد اسير


----------



## mohamed aseer (5 أغسطس 2006)

اخى العزيز ابو صالح اقدر انشغالك ، و ان وجت فرصه لاخذ بعض الصفحات فلن اتأخر ، و لكن المشكله اننى الان مشغول بالبحث عن عمل ، اتمنى الا يضيع هذا المجهود الطيب سدى .


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حال الجميع

ياريت من تبقى معه اجزاء يخبرنا وصل لاية و باقى اية حتى اساعد ان امكن ذلك
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا توقفت عند موضوع (صور معبرة جدا) والمظلل باللون الاصفر في الملف المرفق .. وللاسف لن اتمكن من متابعة العمل لضيق الوقت لدي ... فعلى من يرغب مشكورا متابعة الفهرسة والتصنيف فصفحاتي هي من 21 ال 31 وقد انهيت ثلاثة منها.

الملف المرفق هو ما تم عمله حتى الان

شكرا


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (10 أغسطس 2006)

انا بعتذر جدا جدا كنت بدات بالفعل فى عمل التصنيف ولكن لاسف لا استطيع لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى اعتذر بشد لمحمد ولكل الاعضاء 
صحاتى من 41 الى 50


----------



## بلسم الروح (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ازيكم جميعا
انا عاوزة اشترك معاكم اكيد بس المشكله انى مش عارفه ازاى احط المواضيع على شكل روابط فى ملف وورد وياريت لو حد يشرحلى علشان مش عاوزه ابوظلكم الشغل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا جدا لمشاركتك معنا بلسم الروح

لاضافة لينك الموضوع :
- عند فتحك للموضوع خذى نسخة من اسم الموضوع copy + paste فى مكانه من التصنيفات الموجودة.
- ثم مسافة طويلة و اختارى اسم صاحب الموضوع و ضعيه فى مكانه copy + paste 
- ثم اضغطى ضغطة واحدة فقط اعلى صفحة الموضوع فى مكان وجود عنوان الصفحة و خذيه ايضا copy + paste ثم اضغطى enter سوف يتحول للينك مباشر.

و ايضا فى اول صفحة فى الموضوع هنا قام (محمد اسير) صاحب الموضوع بشرح كيفية عمل ذلك فى مرفقات باسم منتدى و تصنيف ستجدى بهم ما تريديه من شرح ان شاء الله.


و للمشاركة فهذا هو الجزء الخاص لك من ص21 : 30 و هذا هو لينك اول صفحة ( مع ملاحظة ان عرض المواضيع بالترتيب الابجدى و ليس بوقت اخر مشاركه لكى تظل المواضيع فى مكانها بلا تغيير )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10&page=11&pp=35&sort=title&ord er=desc&daysprune=-1

و يمكنك الاطلاع على ملفات الزملاء المرفقة لمعرفة الشكل النهائى لها.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

شكرا ra_sh_1984 للشرح

الاخ بلسم الروح .. الصفحات من 21 الى 30 قد بدأت بها وهذا سوف يسهل عليك الامر ... انظر ردي اعلاه مباشرة (رقم51) وستجد الملف مرفق وعليك ان تتابع ...........زز شكرا لك اهتمامك


----------



## mohamed aseer (15 أغسطس 2006)

ازيكم يا جماعه ، اتمنى تكونوا بخير جميعا
اعذرونى انى بغيب لفترات طويله ، و ده بسبب انى مشغول جدا الايام ديه
اتمنى فعلا ان الموضوع يتم للنهايه ، حقيقى كل اللى اشتغل فى الموضوع بذل مجهود رائع، و غير ان هناك ناس اخرى بذلت مجهود اكثر من رائع كمان ، و اتمنى ان يستكمل هذا المجهود بتنفيذ الفهرس
كنت اتمنى انى اخذ المزيد من الصفحات ، لكن ساحاول ان امكن باذن الله .
فقط وددت ان القى السلام ، و اتسائل عن المزيد من مشاركات الاعضاء


----------



## يوسف الصنعاني (28 مارس 2007)

موضوع جيد اتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*يا هلاً زسهلاً فيكم من جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا حابب ان اكون احد الاعضاء المشاركين في تنفيذ الفكر وبكل جادية وفاعليه ونشاط 
وإضافة إلى ذلك لا مانع من أن اجواب على استفسارات الاعضاء المشاركين بالمنتدى بالنسبة لقسم هندسة العماره والتخطيط وذلك من الاجل تبادل المعلومات والاستفاده الجماعيه شاكرين لمنسوب المسؤول على جهوده في هذا الموقع 

تحياتي للجميع 
 :31: :78: :2: :12: :1: :77: :63:


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ana 3aoz ashareeek law momkeeen ????


----------



## هاشم محمود الجزار (11 ديسمبر 2007)

يارب ان شاء الله المزيد وشكرا


----------



## م محمد شكر (16 مارس 2008)

sankyooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## حقوا (14 أبريل 2008)

أرجوا من الأخوة المهندسين ادخال مواضيع خاصة بالعمران أو احداث منتدى خاص بالعمران حيث يحوي جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بالعمران ومن لديه مواضيع متعلقة بالعمران أرجوت ارسالها لي إلى الايمي التالي : [email protected] و جزاكم الله خيرا مسبقا


----------



## مصطفى رافع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد والله يبارك فيك


----------



## ano0os (22 مايو 2010)

وانا


----------



## abdlhkim (17 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## ramzi_1978 (28 فبراير 2011)

*Points coordinates*

Please I need a software required to convert a polyline to points with coordinates
Thank you in advance
Bes regards​


----------



## mido italiano (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن مشروع قرية اوليمبية ومجمع مسابح و صالة مغطاة


----------

